
Ask HN: Looking for a collaborator on a side project - tylercubell
It&#x27;s a data processing tool for relational databases that runs directly in the browser. It solves a common problem in minutes that took me hours in my last project. Definitely a scratch your own itch kind of thing.<p>I have a basic working demo and I&#x27;m looking for a collaborator to help get it to the finish line. JS and RDBMS experience will be necessary. To be clear -- this is just for fun, possibly to develop a working relationship to collaborate on bigger things in the future. It can be monetized but that&#x27;s not the main goal.<p>Email is in my profile. Contact me for specifics. Thanks for reading.
======
ajinvw
interested vwajin@gmail.com

